# What were we thinking?!



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thinking we'd have another couple of weeks before a Spoo joins our household, on a whim yesterday I gave into my son's wish for a kitten. He's begged for one since his cat died... 11 years ago. Of course today our breeder emails to say we can bring home a puppy on Sunday :doh:. The puppy is slated to be mine anyhow, and since my son is 17 all should be manageable. 

I've attached a few pictures to introduce the unexpected little cutie. The shelter named him Miles, but we plan to rename him as soon as someone has a bout of creativity LOL.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

omg, he's tooooooo cute! i'm jealous


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I had cats for many years and for whatever reason do NOT want another BUT this sweety made me melt. He is precious!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is adorablea and I think cats are easier than dogs, so it shouldn't be too much work. (Maybe mine just have me trained to think that though.) Congrats on the two new babies!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Very cute. Congrats on bringing up a good son. I think cat lovers need a special kind of personality, an ability to live and let live that not all people can manage.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He is a cutie for sure. We're slowly but surely figuring him out. Luckily our house has 3 stories allowing for some separation between critters as everyone gets adjusted.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He's adorable! I love having kittens theyre so much fun! Mine are all grown up now ):


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A lovely, bright eyed little kitten!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

How could ANYONE say no to that baby?

SO CUTE


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, look at those eyes. Such a cute kitten! I wouldn't have been able to say no either!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Turns out the kitten has integrated easily into our household. Though he's going to get in big trouble if he doesn't quit licking my computer/monitor LOL. He is still unnamed, and I've quit pushing deadlines as the teenager is threatening to call him Sledge :scared:. Decided to be patient and continue calling him punkin' bunkin' until he finds the right name LOL.

The kitten is a little skittish around moving hands/feet if he thinks you're going to bend down over him or grab him. He's very ornery though and only runs off for a second before coming back to check things out again. Good thing with a puppy in the house! Speaking of, he and the puppy are getting along quite nicely. Oddly enough they had their heads in the puppy's food bowl at the same time this morning. The puppy chased the kitten twice, but is otherwise pretty oblivious. The puppy licks the kitten when he's sleeping on my chair, and when the puppy is sleeping the kitten sneaks down to lick him.


----------

